# Bears on the Monroe unit?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen one on the unit? Or signs of one? And if so where at on the unit? PM me or post here whichever you choose. Thanks everyone.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well 1-I,

I do know this much about Monroe's bears, There ISN'T very many!

Since 2007, there only been 1, YES ONE, sport harvest bear taken on Monroe..

In five years worth of seasons, ONE bear, it was last year, and it was a male......
2008/09/10/11 all has a ZERO success rate......................I'll pass on that tag


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i have never seen a bear nor any sign of bear on monroe. since 1971. lots of cougar. no bears. never seen any bear hunters either.


----------

